# Ridgewood Coffee Company



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Ridgewood Coffee Company, 90 East Ridgewood Ave, Ridgewood NJ 07450

201-493-9200

Coffee house serving drip coffee, coffee by the cup (on a clover), espresso and espresso drinks, teas, hot chocolate, Chai, baked goods (assorted brownies, cookies, cakes, bagels and rolls), and iced drinks. Coffee supplied by Intelligentsia, Novo and Ecco.

Live music 4 nights a week - Thursday thru Sunday

Open weekdays (Monday thru Thursdays) 6:30AM - 9:00PM

Open Fridays - 6:30AM - 11:00PM

Open Saturday - 7:00AM - 11:00PM

Open Sunday - 7:00AM - 9:00PM

Wi-Fi

Fetco extraction brewers

La Marzocco 3 group espresso machine

Clover

More...


----------

